# Anyone fell down during their pregnancy?



## YoungMa

I'm Brittney, I'm 17. I worry about a lot of things but today.. I was turning around and my foot got caught and I fell down, my hands and knees hit really hard off the ground. The side area of my tummy pressed against my leg.. I don't think with much pressure. But I'm scared that it hurt the baby. I'm SO clumsy since I have been pregnant. Anyone else have this happen? Please help. :cry:


----------



## lil lovey

:hugs:yes it happened to me. But I just landed on my hands and knees..it was a triple fall. I was going up the stairs and I fell,I stood up started walking and I fell again..I stopped and walked and I fell once again:dohh:that day wasn't my day at all:(..I'm sure your baby will be fine if u still worried tell ur OB


----------



## bsd

I was going down like 4 porch stairs and when I stepped down the last one I rolled my ankle, lost my balance and feel backward. Lucky I just kind of sat my bum on the stairs behind me, but I was 7 1/2 months pregnant so it definitely scared me quite a bit!! What if I fell forward!?! :wacko: My OH was NOT happy... :haha:

Anyway I too worried a lot about this because I am an extremely clumsy person anyway, and pregnancy just adds to that! I was talking to my ultrasound technician about it one time and she said the LO's are sooo cushioned in there that really the only things that would effect them is if you got in a bad car accident, or took a really big fall down the stairs. Try not to worry yourself I'm sure everything is fine! But mention it to the doctor at your next appointment I'm sure he'll reassure you and make you feel better :flower:


----------



## KitaaAndBump

I did:( I was crossing the road, and fell right in the middle, and almost got hit by a bus AND a car, I fell on my hands and knees, and cried all the way home. My mum rang the midwife as soon as I got in, and she said as long as you feel the baby kick, you're not having really bad pains, and you didn't fall flat on your tummy, you should be fine:)
I was so scared, but she said to remember the baby is surrounded by the amniotic fluid.. :)


----------



## KitaaAndBump

Oh, I also fell down the stairs the day I found out:(


----------



## BabyWright

I fell down nearly a whole flight if stairs when I was 18 weeks pregnant.. I now have a 24 week old son :) they are very safe and protected in there... If your worried go to drs and ask them to check baby's heartbeat xx


----------



## salas

don't worry about that it's normal


----------



## ClairAye

You only really need to worry it it was a full on smack to the tummy! Baby is very well protected in there! :)


----------



## YoungMa

Lovely, 
That sounds pretty bad, glad your okay. I don't have an ob yet just my doctor.. I don't think he knows much about pregnancy though. Thank you. 

Brittany, 
Omg, well I'm glad everything was okay, that sounds really painful. My biology teacher said that if you get a tiny little cut in the lining of the womb it cause a miscarriage. So I am frwkaed out lol. 

Kita, 
Oh my gosh.. You almost got hit by a car and a bus:bodyb: that's awful, but I'm glad your okay. I'm glad that people have said that, it makes me feel a lot better. 

Baby Wright, 
Awe I'm glad he was okay. Thanks for your help. :flower:

Salas, 
Lol I'm glad to hear that. Thanks. 

Clair, 
Thank you for the support and information :flower:


----------



## bsd

At the time I was just glad I didn't break my ankle.. could you imagine being in a cast for the last half of your pregnancy? :dohh: I felt sooo lucky haha.


----------



## Abeera

I fell about a little more than a week ago when I twisted my ankle in the stairs, well it was the last stair. I'm 5weeks+5days today so I was about 4 weeks and 1 or 2 days.

I'm glad that everyone who fell is fine, especially Kita. You should really be carefull crossing the road.


----------



## April76

I fell when i was 38 weeks pregnant. I had been given crutches for spd. Me and my husband were walking along and my hips just gave way and i went crashing to the ground, i fell on my hands and knees but i badly cut my knee and still have the scar today. When i fell i just sat there and burst out crying :cry: my hips were so sore from the spd.


----------



## justhoping

your baby is so cushioned and snug as a bug in a rug...wouldnt worry about it unless you get bad cramps and bleeding then of course get checked :)

x


----------



## SarahMUMMY

I fell off the train and didnt feel my baby for 2 days, i kneed my self rather hard in the tummy, but i went to the doctors they checked rileys heartbeat and all was fine (he had just moved to protect himself).. I fell several times on the ice and snow and all was fine.. 
My boys nearly 10months now.. no damage done :) xx


----------



## Mummytobelora

I fell when I was about 33 weeks I was walking down to my sisters and I was walking down the steps it was dark and I got the last step and my ankle rolled I fell on my side and lost my door key :(


----------



## devon_91x

When I was around 33 weeks I feel over on the pavement and literally landed on my belly. Don't worry your LO is well tucked away in there. Unless you start getting cramps or have bleeding I wouldn't be too concerned.


----------



## teenmommy15

i fell down twice through my pregnancy. once on ice on my back. and another time down the stairs. i went to the hospital so they could make sure everything was okay with the baby everything ended up to be fine.


----------

